# [PF] OOC: We be Goblins!



## kinem (Feb 9, 2012)

You are goblins of the Licktoad tribe, who live deep in Brinestump Marsh, south of the hated man-town called Sandpoint. Once, other goblins tried to burn Sandpoint down, and they would have been legends if they had succeeded. But they didn’t bring enough fire, and got themselves killed as a result.

Yesterday, your tribe discovered that one of your own had been using forbidden arts and was engaged in one of the greatest of taboos—writing things down. In fact, rumor holds that what he was writing was a history of your tribe! There’s no swifter way to bring about bad luck than stealing words out of your mind by writing them down, and so your tribe had no choice. You branded the goblin’s face with letters to punish him, which is why everyone calls him Scribbleface now, and then you ran him out of town, took all of his stuff, and burned down his hut.

That’s where things got interesting, because before you all burned down his hut, Chief Gutwad found a weird box within the building. Inside was a map and a lot of fireworks—fireworks that immediately came to use in burning the hut down. Then, this morning, Gutwad announced that tonight there would be a feast in order to drive out any lingering bad luck from Scribbleface’s poor decisions. But perhaps even more exciting, all of you have been secretly invited to meet at Chief Gutwad’s Moot House. Why would the chief want to speak to you? It can only mean that he’s got an important mission for you all... one that the other goblins of the tribe couldn’t pull off. This could be your chance to go down in Licktoad history!

Pregenerated characters are available, or you could make your own.

I prefer a posting about 1/day.

Pathfinder
Level 1
race: goblin
class: any except wizard or magus (since you are illiterate)
alignment: any non-good
abilities: 15 pt buy
traits: 2
equipment: 300 gp value (no cash)
song: Each goblin has a song of a few lines describing his style and dangerous qualities.

Goblin-specific feats and traits are encouraged.

See goblin as PC, goblin feats, race traits (several are for goblins), a few more traits.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 9, 2012)

I would not mind getting in on this I think. Two questions though: 1) Are you just going to run the adventure as a "One Shot"? 2) Is 300 gp a typo? Should it be 30 gp instead?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I could get into this too.


----------



## kinem (Feb 10, 2012)

Good. I'm looking for 4 players.

It is a Paizo "one-shot" module, meant to take but a single game session, but since this is PBP it would surely take months to finish.

The pre-gens have a few potions or similar items, which is why I set the starting equipment value so high. The Licktoads must have wiped out a party of adventurers and taken their stuff 

There's interest so I'm recruiting. So what class are you thinking of?

The pre-gens are:
Reta Bigbad, female fighter
Chuffy Lickwound, male rogue
Poog of Zarongel, male cleric
Mugmurch, male alchemist


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

kinem said:


> Mugmurch, male alchemist




I'm thinking I might like to give an alchemist a try.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 10, 2012)

I was thinking inquisitor or druid with fire domain, or maybe a sage sorcerer, perhaps even a witch, but if everyone else goes with a pregen I might too.


----------



## EMP (Feb 10, 2012)

Even though I prefer to slay gob's by the thousands if not hundreds of thousands I'm interested as a goblin rogue.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

Since this is a short one-shot, I certainly think I would prefer a pregen. I'm all for building my own PCs, but when I put a lot of time into them I kinda get attached...and then when the game is over, it is more of a let down.


----------



## EMP (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm fine either way and I'm sure we can re-use them in another game if the OP wants to continue the legend of the greatest gob group to ever roam Golarion.

Traits: Color Thief and Dog-Sniff-Hate
Feats: Roll With It and Vandal


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2012)

I wouldn't mind giving this a shot. I don't mind a pre-gen. Once a day should be fine for me. A cleric would be preferred but fighter is fine as well.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

EMP said:


> I'm fine either way and I'm sure we can re-use them in another game if the OP wants to continue the legend of the greatest gob group to ever roam Golarion.
> 
> Traits: Color Thief and Dog-Sniff-Hate
> Feats: Roll With It and Vandal




You're new to the boards, so you probably don't know that about 80-90% of all PBP games started here crash and burn. But using them in another game is certainly a possibility...I recycle PCs all the time to keep from having to make new ones.


----------



## EMP (Feb 10, 2012)

Rhun said:


> 80-90% of all PBP games started here crash and burn




Well that's encouraging and thank you for the welcome.


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the board, EMP.

Looks like pre-gens are a good option. Here they are:

[sblock=Reta Bigbad]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[sblock=Chuffy Lickwound]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Poog of Zarongel]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Mogmurch]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

So it looks like we have:

Rhun _as_ Mogmurch, alchemist

EMP _as_ rogue; Chuffy?

Krug _as_ cleric (Poog?) or fighter (Reta?)

Kaodi _as_ whatever pregen is left? (Reta?)


----------



## EMP (Feb 11, 2012)

Chuffy it is.


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't mind taking Poog, though might change his dog-slaying stuff to cat-slaying instead.  Hope that's fine!


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 11, 2012)

Really wish my gaming roster wasn't full at the moment: this sounds like a really fun game! Have a good time, you lucky people, and dazzle us poor shlobs sitting up in the peanut gallery.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 11, 2012)

Krug said:


> I don't mind taking Poog, though might change his dog-slaying stuff to cat-slaying instead.  Hope that's fine!




Ummm... When you say his dog-slaying stuff, are you talking about flavour or mechanics? Because Reta is the one with mechanical dog-slaying stuff.


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Ummm... When you say his dog-slaying stuff, are you talking about flavour or mechanics? Because Reta is the one with mechanical dog-slaying stuff.




For Poog, the flavour stuff.


----------



## kinem (Feb 12, 2012)

Krug, that's fine but goblins in Golorian have a special hatred for dogs and horses. You certainly wouldn't want a reputation as a non-hater of dogs.

I found a couple of additional pregens:

Buggy Bugeye, male witch

Stumpbiter, male barbarian

Kaodi, would Buggy be more to your liking?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd be good with either Buggy or Stumpbiter. Buggy would probably be my usual preference, but taking into account the other characters, it might be an idea to have a front-line fighter like Stumpbiter. Your call.


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2012)

Let's go with Stumpbiter then.


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2012)

The IC is up.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

kinem said:


> Krug, that's fine but goblins in Golorian have a special hatred for dogs and horses. You certainly wouldn't want a reputation as a non-hater of dogs.




Even have songs about them.

*The Horse Chant*

Nasty breath and nasty feet 
Trample goblins in the peat!

Big square teeth and he can fight 
Kill a goblin with a bite!

Cannot kill him with brute force 
O ho! How we hate the horse!

Sneaky sneaky in the stall 
See him standing o so tall!

Pull his tail and twist his mane 
See him spit and twist in pain!

Run and run! Scramble, race! 
Lead him on a merry chase!

He not see the cliff at night 
Goblins eat until daylight!

Tasty tasty meat of course! 
O ho! How we love the horse!

-and-

*The Dogslicer Song*

Goblins need a blade to fight, 
Scare the doggies with our might. 
A rusty blade should do the trick, 
Their mangy hides we mean to nick.

Into the trash we must dig, 
To find a blade not too small or big. 
Into the mounds we will dig deep, 
Out with a blade we will creep.

A rusty blade to cut their hides, 
Dig it deep into their sides. 
Look at the mess that we have made, 
With our fine new dogslicer blade.


----------



## EMP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still here. Just been a crazy last few days.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

EMP said:


> I'm still here. Just been a crazy last few days.




Nobody is posting over here OOC, but the IC thread is going strong. Lots of fun!


----------



## Krug (Mar 2, 2012)

EMP said:


> I'm still here. Just been a crazy last few days.




Still around EMP?


----------



## kinem (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope the goblins didn't get you, [MENTION=6689148]EMP[/MENTION]!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2012)

kinem said:


> I hope the goblins didn't get you, [MENTION=6689148]EMP[/MENTION]!




Or the Lotslegs Eat Goblin Babies Many!


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmm replace or proceed without him?


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll NPC Chuffy for now.


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2012)

kinem said:


> I'll NPC Chuffy for now.




cool. Really enjoying it, and that has nothing to do with me getting a 3-legged turtle..


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2012)

Just a ping, to keep the OOC thread from falling too far back.


----------



## kinem (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Tonight (hopefully) I'll post a map that should help clarify the situation.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2012)

kinem said:


> Sorry for the delay. Tonight (hopefully) I'll post a map that should help clarify the situation.




No worries, Kinem!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2012)

Another ping, to move this back to page 1. I haven't linked to this thread, so it is easier for me to have it easy to find.


----------

